# My daughter's overarching memory of homeschool



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sitting at the kitchen table with me doing her work while drinking hot chocolate and watching the snow fall. 

Glad she picked that memory to retain to encompass 4 years of homeschooling rather than me ranting or nagging her to get her work done or pay attention. 

I'll go with it.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Well obviously she loved that you were doing her work!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mistletoad said:


> Well obviously she loved that you were doing her work!


ound:And somehow I managed to teach grammar, punctuation and composition and you'd never know it with THAT sentence structure. :help:


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I had to tease you! It is wonderful that you could give her such good memories.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder about that, as we are in our second year of homeschooling. I hope mine will have good memories of this time. I know I will, even with all of the "sit down", "capitalization, punctuation, and complete sentences". LOL


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> Well obviously she loved that you were doing her work!


Glad it wasn't just me. lol
I was puzzling over why Lisa was admitting that she was one of those neurotic homeschool parents who never let her kid do her own work...


----------

